# Puppy shots?



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you guys give yours to your pups or take them to the vet??? And how early do you start them??


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I take mine to the vet, but I only have 3 dogs. Many people with a lot of dogs do them at home.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You start as early as 6 weeks. If you are new to puppies I recommend taking the puppy to the vet for proper vaccinations or the first time. Then once you understand what they need and when you can do them yourself. A first visit is always good anyway


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I just started doing mine at home. I wouldn't do it unless you have someone walk you through it with a hands on demo... I know a lot of people buy their vaccines from the feed store, but i still would rather get mine from the vet. I'm kinda paranoid lol. I started mine at 6 weeks. every 3 weeks i give a booster. This time they're gonna get their shots about a week early at the vets because it's their last round and my county only recconizes the rabies vaccines with a liscense from a vet.


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

I am lost lol.. I am going to need to get with the guy I bought it from.. I picked him up this past sat and he told me to give him the 8 in 1 shot this thursday.. The 3 weeks after give him the in 1.. But he said he had already had the 5-1 and the 7-1... Mine is supposed to be 9 weeks old so that would me he started at 3 weeks if he is due for the 3rd set?? Does this make any sense..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

silver281gt said:


> I am lost lol.. I am going to need to get with the guy I bought it from.. I picked him up this past sat and he told me to give him the 8 in 1 shot this thursday.. The 3 weeks after give him the in 1.. But he said he had already had the 5-1 and the 7-1... Mine is supposed to be 9 weeks old so that would me he started at 3 weeks if he is due for the 3rd set?? Does this make any sense..


Just take him to the vet. the guy you got him from doesn't know much of anything... and I know this by exactly what you just told us. 5-1 means 5 different illnesses are vaccinated within 1 shot... then he switched up to 7-1? the only difference is that the 7-1 vaccines cover 2 different illnesses. I stick with a 7-1 because there are certain illnesses that stick generally in certain areas of the state/country. All the shots I/my vet have ever given are the same doseage and the same product. The shot comes in two vials. You extract the liquid from one vial and inject it into the other vial which has a powder. you shake it up really good and re-extract the new active vaccine then administer it to your dog.

I hope this clears up the confusion


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Personally I would take them to the Vet.
It can be expensive, but a lot of the shots you buy at like feed stores don't actually work. They aren't always stored at the right temperature.
It is better safe then sorry.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I buy my vaccines in bulk from the manufacture but the feeds stores do sell them but like stated above if they are not stored right you could have big problems.
i would call back the breeder and find out what shots on what date did he give the puppy then take that info to the vet. 8-1 shot or even the 7-1 shots should NEVER be give to puppies that young. The breeder who sounds like a BYB need to learn how to vaccinate puppies.
You need to get the dates he gave those shots so you don't over vaccinate your puppy. If he did give that pup that many vaccines I would not be surprised if your puppy gets something like Demodex mange because if a lowered immune system. so call the guy back and make him give you that info. If he doesn;t know the date then he is probably fill of Sh!t.


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.. Another thing according to his papers he will be 12 weeks this coming sat..I might have misunderstood him on that but I thought he told me 8 weeks old.. I am going to call him tommorrow and ask to make sure I didnt hear him wrong..

And forgive me for all the ?'s i just dont want to have any thing go wrong with our Rampage lol..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

We don't mind your questions! We are here to help you. It's a good thing you found out the right answer.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

You guys tell me if there is something wrong with how im operating. At 6 weeks he recieved s dewormer and a 7 in 1 from my breeder. At 9 weeks he recieved a 6 in 1 from the vet. At 12 weeks he recieved a booster 7 in 1 and at 15 Im going to get him another booster 7 in 1. At what age do I take him back to the vet for the rabies shots?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> At what age do I take him back to the vet for the rabies shots?


Depends on your area and preference. Most areas require a rabies done at 4 months old, but thats to get the dog licensed younger. I myself still wait until 6 months old for the rabies.

As for puppy shots if you don't know how it works just take them to the vet, that way you know your pup has been properly vaccinated.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I will post a vaccination protocol after dinner  this is a newer one that IMO is the best protection.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

here you go!
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/16373-vaccination-guidelines.html#post176652


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> You guys tell me if there is something wrong with how im operating. At 6 weeks he recieved s dewormer and a 7 in 1 from my breeder. At 9 weeks he recieved a 6 in 1 from the vet. At 12 weeks he recieved a booster 7 in 1 and at 15 Im going to get him another booster 7 in 1. At what age do I take him back to the vet for the rabies shots?


if you wait until he's 15.5 weeks they should have no problem giving him his last round of shots with his rabies.


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

when you say "booster" what do you mean? im just curious i take my dog to the vet all the time..LOL..i just want to be more educated about this vaccine stuff...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

dylokjai said:


> when you say "booster" what do you mean? im just curious i take my dog to the vet all the time..LOL..i just want to be more educated about this vaccine stuff...


A booster, to me, is the yearly vaccination (after their final vaccine at 4 months/16 weeks) or every 3 years for rabies.


----------

